# I'm done



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 5, 2018)

Got a little fed up with things. Got a little tired of chasing leads for work. I hinted to one of our three biggest clients that I was thinking of selling or closing down my web dev business and they went into a panic. They asked if I couldn't just sell it to my employees but my employees didn't want to buy it or run the business. So that customer transitioned elsewhere which was OK by me. I even helped. Most of my 10 developers have been with me since the beginning--almost 16 years ago. They've been looking for work and slowly transitioned over the last year. My two biggest contracts that got me started in this have also gone away for all the same reasons and, finally, about three weeks ago, I shut it all down. We are no more.

It's been kind of weird, too. I've always been up-to-date on everything but, now that my in-house experts don't work here, I don't have anyone to turn to that can remind me how to do things. It's amazing how much I've actually forgotten how to do--even the simple things--cause I've focused so long on doing the business end. On the web side, I adjusted one client's border and forgot whether one of the properties was required. It's gotten that bad. Even worse, I've gained 20 pounds as I can't seem to find myself enough to do and spend far too much time reading things that don't mean anything to me and watching things on television that don't mean anything to me either except catching up on movies I've missed.

So what I'm going to do now is maybe look at small web site projects I can do on my own that I'm interested in for cheap or free to friends/family/small businesses. I hope to dwell on getting involved in working on some ports that interest me. Since I grew up as an electronic engineer, I might also delve into a few projects with that.

If I start asking a lot of basic, fundamental, stupid questions, now you know why.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 5, 2018)

drhowarddrfine said:


> On the web side, I adjusted one client's border and forgot whether one of the properties was required. It's gotten that bad.


Nah, you're just rusty. It's like riding a bike, you're going to be a bit wobbly the first 5 minutes but then it'll be just like it was 20 years ago. Although it might be a sign of old age though, my memory is definitely not as agile and flexible as it was 10-15 years ago. My eye sight has noticeably deteriorated too, I need magnifying glasses to read those damn tiny serial numbers nowadays (I'm 47 and never needed glasses before).


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Dec 5, 2018)

Thanks for sharing - sorry to hear about the business but sounds like you are trying to get back on track. I started to work from home about 3 or 4 months ago and have packed on 10 pounds - I am 55 and it's not easy losing it at this age!


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 5, 2018)

I know a group of Professionals who need work done on their Professional website that might possible hire a Professional like you to get a Professional job done in order to present Professionalism. But I think I've mentioned that previously. 

Now you have time on your hands. Learn to manage it wisely so you don't get bored, stuck in a rut or sink into depression. I may switch from heavy computer use to watching some of my movie collection for days, do nothing but listen to music, work on my site, etc. Sometimes I don't want to do anything.

Computers have ruined my eyes and I don't see the TV well as I did. I don't wear my glasses around the house anymore and need new ones. I've had tinnitus over 30 years that never leaves me a minute of the day but learned to live with it and have excellent hearing. It doesn't keep me from listening to music either.

I've always had self-discipline but lately finding it harder to motivate myself to do things that weren't even a question of not doing only months ago. I have a mop for the floor and one for the ceiling. That weight comes off a lot harder than it went on so keep that in mind.

If I don't do something for a while I may have trouble remembering how. I reference all my old work for my sites. I only remembered to pay my rent because I walked by the drop box yesterday. Punctuality approaches Perfection and I am never late, if I remember it's something I need to do. I have a good memory though even if I sometime make it appear otherwise..

I've lived in the same place almost 11 years so they all know me, Management as I can be if there's a problem, but we're good and he did me a favor yesterday. In a building of 50 apartments there's all kinds and conflict could present itself at any time. Someone tried to pull a fast one on me the other night but that's my world. Most know to leave me alone or learn to. All the people who were my tight friends are dead now. A girl I'd known all my life died in October. All I have are associates and there's a difference.

But I'm fiercely independent and handle money and personal matters myself like I always have. Nobody else would if i didn't. I used to teach people the skills they needed to move into the community so I'm not lacking in that area. Today I get my "new" truck inspected and licensed. It's got a magnum engine Powered by FreeBSD.   Pix to follow. Fun is where you find it and that's mine today.


----------



## ShelLuser (Dec 5, 2018)

drhowarddrfine said:


> It's amazing how much I've actually forgotten how to do--even the simple things--cause I've focused so long on doing the business end. On the web side, I adjusted one client's border and forgot whether one of the properties was required.


I can fully find myself in that comment. This is one of the reasons why I turned into a die-hard OneNote user. Heck, I see it also happening with Linux; these days I only use FreeBSD and don't bother with Linux at all. Well... the effect is obvious 



drhowarddrfine said:


> If I start asking a lot of basic, fundamental, stupid questions, now you know why.


Well, time for a pre-emptive strike then: No worries, because the FreeBSD handbook has all you need (sort off) 

Sorry to hear about the business though. Hope all works out for you!


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Dec 5, 2018)

OneNote scares the heck out of me: we use it at work to record all of our test results. All I can think of is one day it will all implode, like when the awful Outlook .pst file limit hits and everything is destroyed. I only use plain text for notes.

I was a web developer years ago but now find myself looking up things at w3c schools - simple things, because I don't do that any more. Yesterday had to look up syntax for 
	
	



```
<a href=""></a>
```
 Was embarrassing!


----------



## alexseitsinger (Dec 5, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your business.



drhowarddrfine said:


> It's been kind of weird, too. I've always been up-to-date on everything but, now that my in-house experts don't work here, I don't have anyone to turn to that can remind me how to do things. It's amazing how much I've actually forgotten how to do--even the simple things--cause I've focused so long on doing the business end. On the web side, I adjusted one client's border and forgot whether one of the properties was required. It's gotten that bad.
> 
> ...
> 
> If I start asking a lot of basic, fundamental, stupid questions, now you know why.



As I understand it, you have a very specific way of developing websites. However, if you ever find yourself trying to build something using something like React, or Webpack, or even plain Javascript/CSS/HTML, I would be happy to offer some help.



drhowarddrfine said:


> So what I'm going to do now is maybe look at small web site projects I can do on my own that I'm interested in for cheap or free to friends/family/small businesses.



I think that might be a great opportunity for you.


----------



## ShelLuser (Dec 5, 2018)

Slightly offtopic so I'll keep this short:



Sevendogsbsd said:


> OneNote scares the heck out of me: we use it at work to record all of our test results. All I can think of is one day it will all implode


Your fears are actually somewhat founded. I'm a pretty die hard user myself and so I also set up several backup failsaves (backup target being a Samba provided storage on my server). Let's just say that it's hardly as reliable with maintaining backup copies as is being advertised.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 5, 2018)

Oh I'm not looking for a pity party. Thanks but you know when you're somewhere, having a good time, but you realize the party is over and it's just time to leave? That's how I felt. I didn't hate what I was doing and no one did anything to me I consider bad and I can see myself doing the same thing on a smaller scale or just somewhat different. Overall it was a gradual release of things and everyone is OK (though a couple of guys grumbled that I was abandoning them but they wound up getting pretty good jobs elsewhere).


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 5, 2018)

Well after selling your Subway and now this, I think you should take a long vacation somewhere and enjoy the fruits of your labor.
I am sure with all the responsibilities of business ownership you have had a constant workload.

My Mom is still working at 71 and I keep prodding her to retire but she won't. It's hard to walk away from your life's work.


----------



## devilock76 (Dec 6, 2018)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> OneNote scares the heck out of me: we use it at work to record all of our test results. All I can think of is one day it will all implode, like when the awful Outlook .pst file limit hits and everything is destroyed. I only use plain text for notes.
> 
> I was a web developer years ago but now find myself looking up things at w3c schools - simple things, because I don't do that any more. Yesterday had to look up syntax for
> 
> ...



We use one note at work and I can't stand it. Ok to be fair the mobile app is good but if I have significant notes to take I open up a markdown doc in vim. I used to use org mode in emacs but with how much more I use vim and nvim I like markdown for anything not code. Combined with pandoc I can export to any format for my want a pretty picture co-workers. Heck my resume is in markdown.

Ken


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 6, 2018)

pyret said:


> The last 2 years have taken a toll on him, and the second surgery seemed to accelerate it.


Years ago, I worked out at a gym with a guy who was a world class body builder George Turner. He was quite the character and one thing he used to tell me was you never wanted to get yourself cut on unless it was life threatening for reasons just like this. My wife would too easily volunteer to have things done to her and I think she suffers now because of it. I've never had anything done to me, not even a hospital stay, except for tonsil removal in my early 20s which I am positive wasn't necessary and would definitely not be done today. I have absolutely no health issues whatsoever except, guess what, sinus blockage issues and a habit of too easily choking on food or even water which I can't help think are related.


pyret said:


> When I'm eligible I'm done. Enjoy life, not suffer at work.


A lot of people say that but I know people who can travel and do anything they want but they don't do that anymore cause they got bored. They missed just staying home and seeing their friends and family, chew the fat, and stare at the fireplace. I like tinkering with hardware and software and often find myself rolling out of bed even when I don't have to cause I feel I want to do something creattive or productive. It's not like when I was younger and sleep till noon on Saturday.


----------



## sidetone (Dec 6, 2018)

Reminds me of burn-out.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2018)

pyret said:


> When I'm eligible I'm done.


That might become a problem. The way things are heading in the Netherlands I'm expecting I need to work until I'm dead. They keep raising the pension age and at some point there's a higher chance of me dropping dead than being able to enjoy my pension. Frigging ridiculous, I've been paying pension taxes since I was 15.



> Enjoy life, not suffer at work.


If you suffer at work you're in the wrong business. If you enjoy the work you're doing life will be so much better. I turned my hobby into work and still enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## alexseitsinger (Dec 6, 2018)

SirDice said:


> The way things are heading in the Netherlands I'm expecting I need to work until I'm dead. They keep raising the pension age and at some point there's a higher chance of me dropping dead than being able to enjoy my pension. Frigging ridiculous, I've been paying pension taxes since I was 15.



That's just not right. You deserve a break, and so does anyone else, especially after a certain age.



SirDice said:


> If you suffer at work you're in the wrong business. If you enjoy the work you're doing life will be so much better.



Any work can become painful if you do it long enough.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2018)

alexseitsinger said:


> Any work can become painful if you do it long enough.


True. That's one of the reasons why I became a contractor. It gives me the stability of an indefinite, full-time contract while keeping the flexibility to change jobs or projects relatively easily.


----------



## ronaldlees (Dec 6, 2018)

drhowarddrfine said:


> ...
> A lot of people say that but I know people who can travel and do anything they want but they don't do that anymore cause they got bored. They missed just staying home and seeing their friends and family, chew the fat, and stare at the fireplace. I like tinkering with hardware and software and often find myself rolling out of bed even when I don't have to cause I feel I want to do something creattive or productive. It's not like when I was younger and sleep till noon on Saturday.



Once you "retire" you won't have enough time in the day for all your projects.  There are people who retire, watch grass grow for a few years, and drop dead.   These (IMO) were not the really creative, energetic people even in their work life.  So, you'll be about the same in retirement as you were at work.  If you're creative, you'll soon have so many irons in the fire that you'll need to triage your time.  Typically, you'll grab onto activities that can function immediately from your life's built-up skillset, and then go in odd angles from that - just because it'll be more interesting stuff you're not bored with.

Because your time at this point ("retirement") is not dictated by others, or driven by business goals, you're open to all kinds of new possibilities.  My father hasn't stopped "working" - mostly for free - and he's 88.  He still outruns me at the golf course.

To "work" (in the traditional sense) past the point of financial necessity is wasteful of the most important thing you have in your life: your time.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 6, 2018)

ronaldlees That's a very interesting observation I think just might apply to me.


----------



## justinnoor (Dec 8, 2018)

drhowarddrfine said:


> but you realize the party is over and it's just time to leave? That's how I felt.



It’s a blessing in disguise!


----------



## Crivens (Dec 8, 2018)

I remember the day my dad stood in front of the calendar and drew a mark. Day of retirement. Then he thought about the vacation for that year, and drew a line backwards. Oh, and the rest from last year. And the overtime. And then there was a pause, finished by "... day after tomorrow..."

At least you could plan your switch in occupation for yourself. And if you do the right thing, you will have no free time whatsoever.


----------



## tingo (Dec 8, 2018)

Here is a tip for anybody who feel that they need new inspiration, a new hobby or just wants to learn something new: look for a makerspace local to you, and start hanging out there.
If it is anything like my local makerspace it will be filled with good people who like to share what they know (both personally and professionally) and is ever curious to learn new things.

Then the "problem" of having to much free time will vanish


----------

